# jobs and living in Cyprus advice please!



## Dawn13 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am looking into the possibility of moving and working in Cyprus. My husband is an electrician, is there a call for this trade? if so what are the salaries? I work for the UK government HMRC and I am also a fitness instructor would it be easy for me to get work? I also have a son who finishes school next June how would he go about getting a electrical appprentership? Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your post here so that you could get information from our Cyprus residents.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dawn13 said:


> I am looking into the possibility of moving and working in Cyprus. My husband is an electrician, is there a call for this trade? if so what are the salaries? I work for the UK government HMRC and I am also a fitness instructor would it be easy for me to get work? I also have a son who finishes school next June how would he go about getting a electrical appprentership? Any advise would be appreciated.



Hi Dawn,
Welcome to the forum.
firstly you need to be aware that wages are much lower than they are in the Uk so even if your husband was able to get a job the salary would not be great.
Many expats find it is is better to go self employed rather than work for someone else.
As a fitness instructor you should have no trouble finding a job as there are lots of gyms and most of the big hotels also have in house gyms and often employ people to do fitness programmes for guests.
Sorry I dont have any idea whether there are such things as apprenticeships though I very much doubt it.

Regards Veronica


----------



## ali3112 (Oct 20, 2008)

We are also hoping to move to Cyprus in January. What is involved in becoming self-employed? Is it necessary to set up a business even if you don't intend to employ other people? Any advice appreciated please!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ali3112 said:


> We are also hoping to move to Cyprus in January. What is involved in becoming self-employed? Is it necessary to set up a business even if you don't intend to employ other people? Any advice appreciated please!



If you want to do everything legally and avoid problems in the future you need to register a company whether you are employing people or not.
You will have to pay into the social fund and pay income tax but the rate of tax is much lower than the Uk.

Regards Veronica


----------



## ali3112 (Oct 20, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If you want to do everything legally and avoid problems in the future you need to register a company whether you are employing people or not.
> You will have to pay into the social fund and pay income tax but the rate of tax is much lower than the Uk.
> 
> Regards Veronica


Many thanks, roll on January!!


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If you want to do everything legally and avoid problems in the future you need to register a company whether you are employing people or not.
> You will have to pay into the social fund and pay income tax but the rate of tax is much lower than the Uk.
> 
> Regards Veronica


what is the rate you have to pay into the social fund and what rate is income tax??

thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

photogirl said:


> what is the rate you have to pay into the social fund and what rate is income tax??
> 
> thanks


After nearly two years thanks to an incompetent accountant (British) we are still trying to untangle the amount we have to pay into the social fund. I believe it is quite high but it entitles you to a pension when you retire and to sick benefits so at least it will help to top up any UK pension you might recieve. It is not voluntary, it is a must or you will be taken to court if you fail to pay it and are caught.
We are now i nthe hands of a competant Cypriot accountant who is sorting it out for us.
As for tax you can earn up to Cyp£10,000 (around €17,000) begore paying any tax then you are taxed at 10% up to Cyp£20.000. 
Also worth bearing in mind is that if you are working although entitled to use the general hospital treatment is only free for anyone earning £6.000 or less.
From 6.000 to 9.000 you pay 25% contribution for treatment. 
From 9.000 to 12.000 you pay 50% and after that you pay in full.


----------

